# Ohio River - Walleye and Sauger



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

I am interested in trying to fish for walleye and sauger in the Ohio River this winter. I have heard of near Mountaineer Casino Area and nearby dams. Any helpful hints would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Markland, mehdahl, really any tailwaters with deep pools. Use minnows on a jighead just heavy enough to get to the bottom and verrrrrry slowly jig with almost no retrieve. Expect to lose a lot of gear due to snags. You can use the same setup with a curlytails grub or gulp! Minnows. It's been slow this year for many of us so far though with boaters doing the best


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I will let you know how we do. I will be planning a few trips in the near future.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Frostbite,
if you're in the Mountaineer Casino area you would want to try the New Cumberland Dam. WV side is quite a walk but the Ohio side is very accessible plus there is a place that sells bait right across the street. The next nearest would be the Pike Island dam down the river about a 1/2 hour or so. I have only fished the Ohio side at Pike and it too is very accessible and their is a small pier there as well.
The Dams that Samifish is talking about are probably better fish wise but they are quite a poke from where you are. you will get in hours of fishing at Pike or Cumberland before you would ever get close to those other Dams. Regardless of where you go, fish below the dams and usually if you ask someone else fishing for some advice they will be happy to get you heading in the right direction,...usually.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I will be giving it a try in the near future. I will post what happens!


----------

